# Halo UB on Mac with Case-Sensitve File System



## Samurai (Aug 19, 2006)

I haven't been able to run Halo in a long time since I needed my Mac hard disk formated as case-sensitive.  With the release of Halo UB I got upset that this had not been fixed even though I reported the problem a long time ago.  It took me about 15 minutes but I found out how to fix the Halo UB installation so it will run on a case-sensitive file system.  The instructions are below.


How to run Halo UB on Mac OS X Case-Sensitive File System

- Install Halo UB from CD
- Control click on the Halo application and choose "Show Package Contents"
- Open the "Contents" folder
- Open*the "Resources" folder
- Open the "GameData" folder
- Rename the "Maps" folder to "maps"
- Rename the "Movies" folder to "movies"
- Rename the "Shaders" folder to "shaders"
- Close the folder window
- Start Halo


----------



## UpQuark77 (Aug 19, 2006)

What problem?   You found a fix for it.. sounds ok to me!


----------



## Samurai (Aug 19, 2006)

It's a problem if you have your hard disk formatted for case-sensitive.  Do you know what that means ?  The Mac has traditionally had a case-INsensitive file system until the option for case-sensitive was added a few years ago.  Most Mac users are still using case-INsensitive since that's the way your Mac comes.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 19, 2006)

explain again what situation would need Case-Sensitive format


----------



## Samurai (Aug 19, 2006)

Again ?  I haven't explained it before, it seemed pretty obvious to me.  What do you mean need ?  Why do you need a car, or a TV, or even your computer ?  The english language has always been case-sensitive.  Capital letters mean different things than lower case.  You capitalize your name.  In the early days of computers they had to save every bit of memory and thus had case-INsensitive programs and data. Unfortunately, this has propagated throughout the past 20 years and still remains in some cases.  But, it's just wrong to say that John and john are the same. Fortunately computers have evolved to the point where we don't have to play tricks and can represent words the way the are meant to.  I have lots of applications, including Apple's OS, the iLife Suite (iTunes, iMovie, iDVD, GarageBand, iPhoto), Aperture, Logic Pro, Final Cut Studio, and Adobe's Creative Suite (Photoshop, InDesign, Acrobat, GoLive, etc.), several games, and more.  ALL of these programs work fine and are coded properly for a case-sensitive file system. The ONLY program that doesn't work is Halo.  If you think about it, you don't have to do anything special to program an applications to work on a case-sensitive file system.  In fact, you actually have to have an ERROR in your software for it to not work.  In the case of Halo, the program tries to open a file called "shaders" when they distribute the file as "Shaders".  With a case-INsensitive file system this error doesn't show up because the "shaders" and "Shaders" are the same.    This is really bad programming and an error that needs to be fixed.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 20, 2006)

Samurai said:


> ... since I needed my Mac hard disk formated as case-sensitive.  ...



You haven't stated why you needed case-sensitive, other than your choosing to do so.

Case-sensitive formatting is not provided to 'fix' some long-standing issue, it's simply a choice you can make during formating, and isn't really recommended unless you have some use that requires it. As you can see, some apps do not cooperate with a case-sensitive file system. If you do some search, you will find out that case-sensitive causes some issues with network connections.....


----------

